

BBC Interview with Evan Williams, Mentions News.YC - canoebuilder
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p006k8nb

======
canoebuilder
Last night after having just turned off my computer with HN being the last
page to have been open, I turn on BBC radio and listen to an interview with
Evan Williams only to have him mention the site I was just at. It was a bit of
a surprise, granted it was a technology oriented interview, though still a bit
surprising.

Regarding the interview, it's interesting, not over the top interesting, but
interesting.

Some things I recall -

_tweeting in SF to get pot holes filled

_the value of perseverance

_building something open-ended and having users further develop it

Those last two get down to the basics, things we've all heard before,
sometimes it can be good to hear them again or presented in a new perspective.
Of course, there will always be those hearing them for the first time, as
well.

